# Dog to Mexico



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

Any tips on bringing a dog to Mexico? I will probabnly be flying in as I live in Nova Scotia and that is a long drive although I could do it I am sure. Just not sure about the part of Mexico near Texas that I would cross in to. Any way if any one has done this dog- car- flying with dog I would love to hear from you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You'll need the shot records and a letter from your veterinarian to certify the animal is free from both internal and external parasites and indicating that Frontline has been used. They're strict about this, especially if flying. If driving, they might not even ask, but it is wise to be prepared.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wrote this last August:
I RV gives you the correct technical answer, I will try and give you the humane answer...
I worked behind the scenes at SFO for 15 years and saw hundreds of animals ( mostly dogs) shipped, they are not treated very well by baggage handlers, barking dogs get their crates banged on, most of the dogs water is spilled, if a dog does escape and make it to a runway the safety officers do not try and catch them, they shoot...and last of all some baggage compartments on planes are very cold and are not heated, I would never ship my dog on an airplane....hope this helps...


----------



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I wrote this last August:
> I RV gives you the correct technical answer, I will try and give you the humane answer...
> I worked behind the scenes at SFO for 15 years and saw hundreds of animals ( mostly dogs) shipped, they are not treated very well by baggage handlers, barking dogs get their crates banged on, most of the dogs water is spilled, if a dog does escape and make it to a runway the safety officers do not try and catch them, they shoot...and last of all some baggage compartments on planes are very cold and are not heated, I would never ship my dog on an airplane....hope this helps...


Thank you for the reply. I am worried about all of the things you mentioned. Maybe I will drive after all.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hilary47 said:


> Any tips on bringing a dog to Mexico? I will probabnly be flying in as I live in Nova Scotia and that is a long drive although I could do it I am sure. Just not sure about the part of Mexico near Texas that I would cross in to. Any way if any one has done this dog- car- flying with dog I would love to hear from you.



I’ve flown on airlines with my small dogs in the cabin on the U.S. and will never do it again. It is just too stressful for the dogs esp. in the summer.


----------



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

maryellen1952 said:


> I’ve flown on airlines with my small dogs in the cabin on the U.S. and will never do it again. It is just too stressful for the dogs esp. in the summer.


Yes I won't be flying . Thank you for the reply.


----------



## kathleentitus (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with everyone and would never ever let my dog be put in the cabin of an airplane....but if it's helpful to know, I did travel by buying the seat next to me for my dog from Leon/Guanajuato, Mexico to Michigan. I'm pretty sure it was with Continental Airlines. My dog, Pepito, is a miniature poodle and was still somewhat of a puppy at that time. The rule was (and may still be) that the dog has to be in a dog carrier that can fit under the seat, especially at take-off and while landing. I asked for permission to take him out as soon as we were in the air and he spent most of the time on my lap....So, it is possible to fly and keep your dog with you, but the dog has to be small...
Catalina



Hilary47 said:


> Any tips on bringing a dog to Mexico? I will probabnly be flying in as I live in Nova Scotia and that is a long drive although I could do it I am sure. Just not sure about the part of Mexico near Texas that I would cross in to. Any way if any one has done this dog- car- flying with dog I would love to hear from you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You and the dog were both in the cabin, as opposed to the cargo hold. The ability to fly with a pet depends upon the airline and the season, as well as the aircraft having a pressurized cargo hold. Be sure that your carrier is very secure, as pets that escape at airports are shot, due to the danger to aircraft.


----------



## MtnWoman (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh for heaven's sake. First, if the dog is under 20 pounds it can be flown in cabin in a carrier under the seat. If it is larger, it can be flown in the temperature controlled cargo hold. You buy a VeriKennel of the correct size and fasten it with an airline approved padlock. You put a sponge in the water dish and then put in the water so it doesn't slosh around. You buy puppy piddle pads to line the bottom of the carrier. You make sure the dog has a LOOONG walk just before you leave for the airport. If the dog is very hyper, you get Rescue Remedy or a mild tranquilizer from the Vet. 

I bred and showed purebred cats for years and flew all over the country. It is only a big deal if you are nervous yourself and make it a big deal. . 

I have also driven with a dog and a cat from Colorado to Lake Chapala and 5 days in a car was more stressful IMHO.


----------



## hansarn (Jun 12, 2010)

"Oh for heaven's sake." This sounds like you think those of us with concerns are being ridiculous. Not everyone has dogs under 20 pounds. And -- believe it or not -- cats aren't dogs. There are issues to be aware of. Don't patronize the rest of us, please.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some airlines are no longer carrying pets in cargo, as they have gone to smaller planes without pressurization in cargo or temperature controlled space in very hot or very cold weather. So, check with your airline. Also, be aware that only two pets per person may be brought to Mexico and they are getting very strict on that at airport customs, and the freedom from parasites certification by your vet, along with the usual vaccination requirements. Entering by land is less of a hassle; usually.


----------



## kathleentitus (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the correction, but I hope it was also clear from the context that I meant I wouldn't put my dog in with cargo. No one had mentioned yet that there might be the option of buying an adjoining seat and therefore overseeing and monitoring one's dog. This is helpful to know about, but obviously needs checking into --with reference to airlines, season, etc, etc. What's unfortunately also true is that in spite of tranquilizers, changes in altitude are still be upsetting to dogs. 

The idea that a dog loose in an airport might get shot is shocking. There are lots of issues and concerns about traveling with a dog, but that really tops them all.....and highlights how important it is to be well informed and extremely careful when traveling.




RVGRINGO said:


> You and the dog were both in the cabin, as opposed to the cargo hold. The ability to fly with a pet depends upon the airline and the season, as well as the aircraft having a pressurized cargo hold. Be sure that your carrier is very secure, as pets that escape at airports are shot, due to the danger to aircraft.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The airports and airlines certainly don't want to 'advertise' what might happen if an animal escapes, but the truth is; the 'problem' must be eliminated immediately, as a safety measure. Sadly, a few do escape from their carriers and 'are never seen again'. Of course, the owners are told that 'they ran away', without realizing that airports are tightly fenced.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I worked at SFO for 15 years, Air Safety Officers carry 12 guage shotguns in their trucks...Usually used to scare flocks of birds away from runways, I have seen some big Canadian geese on their BBQ's...
If a loose dog is not caught within a few minutes they are shot.........


----------



## KnLBurks (Jan 7, 2010)

I drove my dogs (55 and 70 lbs) down to Mexico City (from Dallas) in 2007 but am not sure I will be able to do so on the return due to our company policy regarding dangers in the area near the border. Does anyone know of a land transportation service? 

Flying is not really an option that I am considering.
For those of you who do drive, the drury hotels in the US have a pet policy that includes big dogs.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I know that there are buses that go straight through between Guadalajara and Austin but I have no idea if they will carry pets or what other cities they service.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

There are many hotels throughout the U.S. that accept pets. Some have weight restrictions for 50 lbs. +
Unfortunately most hotels require a substantial “deposit” for pets from $50 to $150 depending on the motel/hotel. Ad now many have a daily pet room charge so check the website for restrictions.
Motel6 is one of the few who does not require a deposit and accepts most pets at all their locations. Super8 also accepts them at many locations so check the specific websites location.
The West & East Coast are much more pet friendly than the South. Texas is not the most pet friendly state esp if you compare the West Coast.
If you do a web search for “pet&transport” you will find many companies however most are on the West Coast.
You might consider traveling through Tijuana to California where you will have more options.
The West Coast Mexican borders have not experienced the violence as along the Texas borders. The Texas border area has ALWAYS been a hotbed of drug activity which is why few Americans move there.
I have lived in TJ for several months and feel just as safe as any big city including Dallas, Houston, L.A., San Francisco. Despite the U.S. news media, Americans continue to move across the border due to the U.S. economy.



KnLBurks said:


> I drove my dogs (55 and 70 lbs) down to Mexico City (from Dallas) in 2007 but am not sure I will be able to do so on the return due to our company policy regarding dangers in the area near the border. Does anyone know of a land transportation service?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lasmsp2mx (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pets in adjoining seats on a plane*



kathleentitus said:


> Thanks for the correction, but I hope it was also clear from the context that I meant I wouldn't put my dog in with cargo. No one had mentioned yet that there might be the option of buying an adjoining seat and therefore overseeing and monitoring one's dog. This is helpful to know about, but obviously needs checking into --with reference to airlines, season, etc, etc. What's unfortunately also true is that in spite of tranquilizers, changes in altitude are still be upsetting to dogs.
> 
> The idea that a dog loose in an airport might get shot is shocking. There are lots of issues and concerns about traveling with a dog, but that really tops them all.....and highlights how important it is to be well informed and extremely careful when traveling.


I used to work for a major airliner, part of my job was booking pets. There are many, many rules for pets in cargo and on board. When I worked there about 4 years ago you could not purchase a seat for your pet. All pets had to be under 12lbs and be able to fit in a kennel be able to stand up and turn around in the kennel and be able to fit under the seat in front of you in cabin. I personally never understood why passengers couldn't have an extra seat if they were willing to pay for it. I was told they could not allow the pet to get on a seat due to health reasons. :confused2: This may have changed in the last 4 years but that is what it was when I was there.


----------



## KnLBurks (Jan 7, 2010)

maryellen1952 said:


> There are many hotels throughout the U.S. that accept pets. Some have weight restrictions for 50 lbs. +
> Unfortunately most hotels require a substantial “deposit” for pets from $50 to $150 depending on the motel/hotel. Ad now many have a daily pet room charge so check the website for restrictions.
> Motel6 is one of the few who does not require a deposit and accepts most pets at all their locations. Super8 also accepts them at many locations so check the specific websites location.
> The West & East Coast are much more pet friendly than the South. Texas is not the most pet friendly state esp if you compare the West Coast.
> ...


It seems what I find on the Internet is more of a "no hassle" transportation service where they will essentially do the same thing (fly the dogs) -- more of a door to door transport, but using air. Not sure how I could get them to bc either. The baja ferry doesn't accept pets. 

Any one know if there are cruises or airlines that let you be with your pet (70 lbs)? One of my dogs has severe separation anxiety. She does great in cars but does awful in cages.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

I've never heard of purchasing the seat next to you for your dog. Unless the dog's a service animal, he must remain in the carrier. And the carrier goes under YOUR seat. So there's no reason to purchase another seat...

Some flight attendants are nice and will let you have the dog out and in your lap. But they do NOT have to allow this as it's technically against the rules. 

When we lived in Monterrey, I flew to Dallas and back every couple of months with my 16-pound dog. He went in his carrier under my seat, and frequently ended up on my lap as well


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

We have a great dane and have crossed the border in to Mexico at Loredo. We had all the documentation that the Mexican Consulate said we should have but no one at the border even looked at it. Better safe than sorry however, I have heard stories of pets being quarantined because the owner did not bring the documentation.


----------



## p51must (May 13, 2011)

*Patronizing? I think not.*



MtnWoman said:


> Oh for heaven's sake. First, if the dog is under 20 pounds it can be flown in cabin in a carrier under the seat. If it is larger, it can be flown in the temperature controlled cargo hold. You buy a VeriKennel of the correct size and fasten it with an airline approved padlock. You put a sponge in the water dish and then put in the water so it doesn't slosh around. You buy puppy piddle pads to line the bottom of the carrier. You make sure the dog has a LOOONG walk just before you leave for the airport. If the dog is very hyper, you get Rescue Remedy or a mild tranquilizer from the Vet.
> 
> I bred and showed purebred cats for years and flew all over the country. It is only a big deal if you are nervous yourself and make it a big deal. .
> 
> I have also driven with a dog and a cat from Colorado to Lake Chapala and 5 days in a car was more stressful IMHO.


Sure hope you didn't lose sleep MtnWoman! I for one like your no nonsense approach! Like these people are the only ones who have ever done this! Bet you were a great parent too!


----------



## luvitabroad (May 13, 2011)

When my husband and I lived in Wales we had a 13lb Yorkie that was my baby. I would never have considered moving if we couldn't have taken him. It was very costly, in the neighborhood of $1800.00 for his first flight over and about $750.00 for the other flights but after much research I settled on Continental Airlines who has a special Pet Department. It is VERY hard to get pets into the UK and they were very helpful. My little guy, who was 12 at that time, came through like it was a drive in the country. You can't fly into the UK with a pet in the cabin, they have to be in cargo but Continental has a special hold for live cargo that is pressurized just like the people cabin. If I was going to fly another pet that had to go in the hold I would only use Continental and even though I would always be nervous I would feel better than any other airline. And no, I don't work for Continental and never have.


----------

